# Airless Tip Clogged



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got a 210 tip that for the life of me I can get cleared. Let it sit in thinner all night and still blocked. Anyone have any ideas? I've never had one blocked like this before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Soak it in *Lacquer* thinner overnight. :thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Paint thinner won't do anything. Are you not cleaning them properly? Not the end of the world, just buy a new one.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree with buying a new one. But if you are determined get an ultrasonic cleaner and some line cleaner for paint machines. Set the heat on the ultrasonic cleaner to 140F and mix the solution to the products specs. Might take over 30 minutes to clean the clog itself, but it will make it sparkle.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use spray cans of carburetor cleaner.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Lacquer thinner and the air compressor. When using these smaller tips does anyone put the fine mesh filters in the gun handle? as opposed to the regular gun filters.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I had I give up on it. I had soaked it in mineral spirits overnight, used compressed air, wire brush, razor knife, pretty much everything I had. 

I'll keep trying but the problem was I needed it. I was spraying doors and drawers. Had to make the hr round trip drive to get another. 

Thanks for the suggestions though.

I also try and remember to run fine gun filters and strain the paint...sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Torch tip cleaner.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sometimes boiling it in water will do it.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

WB, strain the paint every time when spraying, no exceptions. Buy the filters with a hole in the side or cut a small hole, place pick up through the hole so it is picking up from under the mesh filter. Keep the mesh filter in the bucket all day and as you keep filling the bucket it will filter the paint before going into the pick up tube. You will be amazed how much junk is filtered out of your paint at the end of the day.
This will make your spray painting far more productive.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use the 5 gallon bucket strainer/filter. I just place it over the lip of the bucket and push the filter down with the pickup tube. This traps the junk between the filer and the bucket walls. To refill hold the strainer off to onside and pour in the product

I've also seen tie on pickup strainers. 

Tom


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll start doing that. I don't spray with the small tips all that often but it sucks to load the sprayer then immediately start having clogs.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WBCarpentry said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I'll start doing that. I don't spray with the small tips all that often but it sucks to load the sprayer then immediately start having clogs.


Flush the hose before you start with a small tip. Just pump some water through it without the gun.

I usually flush the hose if the unit sits a week or two between uses.

Tom


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I always strain my paint and then put a clean strainer on my sprayer before every use. :thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a 5 gal strainer tape it to the 5, leave an opening for the sprayer pickup outside the strainer the other side to refill through the strainer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

avenge said:


> I use a 5 gal strainer tape it to the 5, leave an opening for the sprayer pickup outside the strainer the other side to refill through the strainer.


Doesn't this trap the gunk and pick up on the same side? 

When you put the strainer in only the paint flows to the interior of it, gunk stays to the outside.

I may be misunderstanding what you're describing.

Tom


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Doesn't this trap the gunk and pick up on the same side?
> 
> When you put the strainer in only the paint flows to the interior of it, gunk stays to the outside.
> 
> ...


Put the strainer in the bucket, don't stretch the strainer all the way around the outside of the bucket, maybe 3/4ths tape it all the way around so the strainer doesn't fall in. The opening outside the strainer is where the sprayer pick up enters. The pick up is inside the bucket outside of the strainer, then pour paint inside of the strainer. We're starting with an empty bucket.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

avenge said:


> Put the strainer in the bucket, don't stretch the strainer all the way around the outside of the bucket, maybe 3/4ths tape it all the way around so the strainer doesn't fall in. The opening outside the strainer is where the sprayer pick up enters. The pick up is inside the bucket outside of the strainer, then pour paint inside of the strainer. We're starting with an empty bucket.


The empty bucket is key...

I get a lot of product in 5's.

Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a slightly easier way here. Put the 5 gal strainer in the empty bucket. Cut a hole in the strainer near the top, place pick up tube through the hole. The pick up tube is now under the mesh strainer. Fill bucket. For the paint to get into the pick up tube it must pass through the strainer, thus holding back all the goobers.
Now to make this easier you can buy the strainers with the hole already in it. 
The benefit of this method is how much easier it is when refilling the bucket.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear to god......... I've fought all this with my paint tools............UNTIL I did this!











Tried all the paint thinners. Lauqer thinners. Mek. ........belt sanders......sand blaster......small hand grenades.......Nothing worked.

One day an old painter was helping me on a job cleaning up all the tools. He hands me a 6mo old paint brush that has too much build up. He tried to clean it and gave up. Said it would be best to use it as a dusting brush to clear cob webs . I soaked it for several days in thinner. Cleaned it with wire brush......nothing worked. Was at home depot trying to see what I could use. Reading all the cans.......cleans oil based paints was always said. Never latex based paints........ (half the time the gloves you wear to protect your hands from chemicals is latex right?).

Found one can on the shelf that said cleans latex based paints. (Pictue shown) . Grabbed a small can of it. Went home grabbed the brush the old painter couldn't clean soaked it for about 6 hours. Hosed it off with garden hose BRAND NEW BRUSH!!! So impressed I got out all my caked up paint tips that I had soaked in thinner and tried to clean out for several night soaks.....still caked. Left them in the brush cleaner solution for several hours. Stired them. Couple hour later took them out and hosed them off. The old caked paint fell off like mayonnaise on a wet plate in the sink. All of them BRAND new tips again. You can read the tip size numbers clear as day. I was about to go buy a whole bunch since Sherwin Williams was having thw buy one get one sale.........now I dont need to.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I finally got my tip cleared yesterday. Took two days of soaking in thinner. But I'll look into the klean strip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to ask how did it get that dirty? Did you not clean it last time you used it? I've had dirty tips before but as long as I clean them right after using they are fine.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I probably forgot to clean it or got in a hurry...who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

What the hell is going on with this feed? My message is gone. Wb has my profile picture on the posting person icon. And my picture of strip clean is in his post.

Did my message show up about cleaning a defunct brush?


----------

